# My latest venture... "Habanos Photography"



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

to my fellow brothers of the leaf,









another obsession of mine besides smoking cigars is taking pictures of cigars.
i was thinking about creating a website that was just a gallery of habanos pictures and what not. it dawned on me that instead of creating my own site, why not try to add to an already well known and respected site. the site that popped into my mind was trevors CubanCigarWebsite.com.
it is one of my favorite websites on the internet and it has alot of great information related to habanos and cuban cigars.
so i showed him some of the pictures i had already and my ideas for future photography of cuban related cigars and memorabilia.
thankfully he liked the pictures and the idea's and it was a go!

trevor has dedicated a section of CubanCigarWebsite.com for my pictures. on the main page in the upper right hand corner of the options is a "Photo's" section.
it is a section dedicated to my photography of habanos etc. 
my plans for the section is to continuously update it with pic's of my collection and pic's of other peoples collections. i hope to be able to snap shot's of my fellow BOTL's collections as well on my travels and so-forth. so if i happen to be in your neck of the woods i may ask you if you would be willing to contribute and if i may snap some shot's of your cigars for the website.
also, if you know i am going to be around you and you would like to contribute, please don't hesitate to ask because i would love to snap pictures of everything that is cuban cigar related.
i have discussed my adventure with a few people already and have been lucky enough to snap shot's of some very nice cigars so far! to those whom have already given me subjects, i thank you.

now that it is official, i just wanted to spread the word. please visit the website and take a look. the site itself is an awsome place to check out, i hope that my pictures will add to that awsomeness and will allow me to share my love for habanos and cigar pictures with everyone!

*www.CubanCigarWebsite.com*

a big thanks to trevor for allowing me to share my photo's on his website.
thanks for checking this out!

sincerely
_*Jay Hemingway*_


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty cool Jay, nice photos you got there :tu


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That's cool Jay. Looking forward to more of your pics! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome pics Jay!!:tu:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Got some very cool pictures there Jay.:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Great photos Jay! Let me know if you're ever in Atlanta!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice photos!! :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cool pictures!! Keep it up :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Great pictures. Make wonderful desktop wallpaper.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

very nice pictures Jay, and a good idea adding to an already great information site :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome picture of the all tubos! Great work Jay! :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice photos!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Very dope, Jay!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks everyone, i am so glad you enjoy them.
they are all high res, so they are perfect for desktops.
i have had the PL magnifico bands close-up on my desktop since i took the picture. it came out perfect.

i plan on trying to update the section as often as possible. 
i got a few more sent over that i hope to see up by the weeks end.

i appreciate the positive feedback, it means alot!

thank you.
:ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

new pic's up in the gallery!

check em out.

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet, made me drool all over my keyboard. Saw some RE's I didn't know they made.:tu:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Just so you konw, a bunch of your pic's run on my office PC as screen savers on random, puts a smile on my face evertime I walk in and see those beautiful pictures popping up....thanks for that Jay!:tu


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice pictures....thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Costa said:


> Just so you konw, a bunch of your pic's run on my office PC as screen savers on random, puts a smile on my face evertime I walk in and see those beautiful pictures popping up....thanks for that Jay!:tu


i am very happy to hear that my man!
i do it for the love of the leaf and i want to share these pic's with everyone.
they are all high res and perfect for screensavers. i use them for screensavers too. lol
maybe one day i could swing by and do a massive shoot on that fine "COHIBO" collection you have going on! he he he

i am glad that people are enjoying these. it makes me want to do it more.

*Jay Hemi*


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Minolta DiMAGE Z1 eh?

I've taken a few close-ups with my Canon 40D and 50mm f/1.8 lens that came out okay. I would like to get a 100mm macro lens and get some better shots though.

Very nice!


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

Gorgeous photos, got one set as my computer's wallpaper now. Nice work!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> Minolta DiMAGE Z1 eh?
> 
> I've taken a few close-ups with my Canon 40D and 50mm f/1.8 lens that came out okay. I would like to get a 100mm macro lens and get some better shots though.
> 
> Very nice!


thanks todd! :tu

the macro on this beast is amazing! it does most of the work for me. very happy with the Z1.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice work, Jay! Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

*8/12/08*

club stogie crew,
just added about 50 more pic's to the photo gallery today. including some really fancy bands in the new cigar bands section of the gallery!!
check them out and enjoy!

i am quite sure there will be plenty of amazing pic's added after i get back from the SHACK HERF!!!
:ss

also, thanks to everybody who has given such great feedback about the gallery so far. it makes me want to put a bajilion zillion pic's up!! lol thanks again.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice pics, these are some awesome pics and now are my backgrounds!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Jay Hemingway said:


> *8/12/08*
> 
> club stogie crew,
> just added about 50 more pic's to the photo gallery today. including some really fancy bands in the new cigar bands section of the gallery!!
> ...


So funny this came to the thread came to the top....terrible day today, company merger, new management, blah blah........walked into my office, and what greets me? My favorite picture from you, its the one with the lighter and the esp Bolivar next to it at an angle on the table, you can feel yourself grabbing the stick and lighting it, its dark brown sheen, mmmmmmmmmmm. 

I smiled the biggest smile, and said to myself, "I am lighting me up a cigar tonight".

I just finished an 01 Vegas Rabaina clasico.......it reminded my why the long hours and stress are all for........the time to sit back and reflect. :ss

You are the man! :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

This is the one that saved my day today:

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/common_images/photos/cigars and sabrett 761.jpg


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

Love the pictures.

/Love the site too. One of my favorites. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Jay Hemingway said:


> thanks everyone, i am so glad you enjoy them.
> they are all high res, so they are perfect for desktops.
> i have had the PL magnifico bands close-up on my desktop since i took the picture. it came out perfect.
> 
> ...


Your Cohiba pics are my desktop now, good on you!


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Some great pics but were is the Ramon Allones Love


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Beachcougar said:


> Some great pics but were is the Ramon Allones Love


as long as its a habano, than it all gets love!!! i just havent gotten around to the RA's yet, it will come. (if you have a collection that you would like to share, hit me up and we will make plans for me to do a shoot with you.)

i am glad everyone is enjoying the pic's, that's what they are there for.

enjoy!!!

:ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Your Cohiba pics are my desktop now, good on you!


that will only cost ya a cohiba 5'er when i see you at the shack! he he he :tu


----------

